# Fun Lathe Questions



## JPigg55 (Jul 12, 2016)

I currently have a SB 9A lathe, but have found that a larger one will be in order. I went with South Bend as I was familiar with them and not so much with other brands.
That said, what would be your ideal/dream lathe and why ???


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd like a monarch 10ee. I like the smaller footprint of it compared to what I have plus it's 10 times as ridged. Plenty of swing for anything I do, and power to spare. Only downside is that I would have to have a thicker floor poured to support it. Of course I still couldn't get rid of my old favorites.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah, I gloried in the use of a 10EE for six months or so, then _management_ decided we didn't need it. What did they know!  If I knew what it is like to drive a Rolls Royce, I'd compare it to the 10EE and the Monarch would win.


----------



## mce5802 (Jul 12, 2016)

A monarch for me, too. Though I was thinking a 16 CY. Quiet and very well built, rigid machines.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 12, 2016)

Clausing-Colchester 15-50. After researching "the best" lathes, I conclude it would give me the best combination of capacity, quality and features. Of course I could "settle" for  a late production Monarch 10ee or Hardinge HLV-H


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 12, 2016)

Storebro Bruk Ornmaskiner. About 14 x 40. Built in Sweden in 1943. Other than the speed charts in Swedish only, and the feed dials in metric, this is a really nice lathe to use.


----------



## Holt (Jul 13, 2016)

Definitely a Schaublin 125, you only hear a light whisper when it is running 3000 rpm.
Unfortunately you have to win the big lottery to afford it.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jul 13, 2016)

Great replies.
I've never heard of some of the lathes mentioned here.
Fun, yet informative.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Used a Hardinge HLV-H for years at my last job and would love to have my own.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 1, 2016)

You are in luck at least with the South Bend brand name on yours.  On Ebay I just saw a really nice SB 9 priced at $9000 and down the list a Monarch 10EE for $6500.

Clean her up real nice and trade it for a lathe much better.

*I would look for something with a powered cross slide as a must.*  With that requirement you would most likely have a nice machine in all the other ways that are important.  For a powered cross the machine would need to be powerful and precise.


----------

